# USTAR compressor sputtering, dying



## Ry Finerty (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi all, I bought a USTAR 601G 1.5 years ago, and I've been pleased with it so far. I had to put it into storage for a while, as I was moving, and I've just unpacked it today (I need a painting project to preserve my sanity these days). I had to ship it from where I was, so I disconnected the line from the compressor to the air tank. I reattached everything and switched it on, but the motor barely starts. It makes a bit of noise but stops after 5-10 seconds (see link). Can anyone help diagnose this problem? Thank you!!!

-Ry

Video:


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Sounds like a start capacitor problem or a start switch problem. How much current is it drawing?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Ry,
a run capacitor can also be a problem.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well here is a link for the specs
- U-STAR Model Tools Co. Ltd.
most of these are points.. no start cap.
open the water drain and see if you get air.. and see if it runs at full speed.
these are low pressure 60 psi max...
maybe an issue with the pressure switch?
it looked like it may to have been at full pressure on the dial.
and was hitting the limit pressure switch.


----------

